# Ghost Shrimp Question



## sandman770

I found a bunch of them on Orange Beach this morning and started wondering if they are here year round or only certain times? (I'm new to the ways of the ghost shrimp) Thanks in advance for your answers.

A funny side note, after finding them and trying to dig them out I decided I needed to make a ghost shrimp pump and went to the Home Depot on highway 59 to get parts. A HD employee asked if I needed help and I told him what I was getting the parts for (figuring he wouldn't know what a ghost shrimp was) and he tells me they have kits already made up for the cost of the parts--$16.95! All you have to do is put it together. They've only got one kit left after I got mine so he said they'd make up some more next week.


----------



## Chris V

Year round although it can get tough in the summer time when warmer water temps force them out deeper.


----------



## Fisherdad1

Completed building my pump yesterday and tried it today just to see if it would work. Caught 5 shrimp in 3 pumps. Very cool. Can't wait to use them.
- Fisherdad


----------



## Bill Me

OK, please splain. Pictures?


----------



## sandman770

Bill Me--Ghost shrimp pump picture, Penn 450 for perspective.

Well, when I try to upload the picture I get a security error, so here is a link to a previous discussion about the elusive ghost shrimp and how to catch them:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f30/ghost-shrimp-slurp-gun-99427/


----------



## Bill Me

Interesting. So its a bait thing only, not for eating?


----------



## sandman770

Bill Me said:


> Interesting. So its a bait thing only, not for eating?


 
Yes, and believe me, when you see one, eating it would be the last thing you want to do with it--nasty looking critters. For bait though, they are supposed to be the ultimate surf/beach bait for pomps and sheepshead.


----------



## Bill Me

sandman770 said:


> Yes, and believe me, when you see one, eating it would be the last thing you want to do with it--nasty looking critters. For bait though, they are supposed to be the ultimate surf/beach bait for pomps and sheepshead.


Clearly looks are not always determinative. Take the oyster for example. Whoever ate the first one of those must have been mighty hungry and pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Pcola-born

Sandman770,

Is the Alabama coast the only place to find them? Are they on Pensacola/FWB/Destin/Navarre beaches as well?


----------



## sandman770

Pcola-born said:


> Sandman770,
> 
> Is the Alabama coast the only place to find them? Are they on Pensacola/FWB/Destin/Navarre beaches as well?


 
Not sure, I've seen a couple people on here say they are over there as well, just not as many. Best way to find out is walk the beach looking for holes in shallow water; they tend to be in groups or "colonies." If you've found holes, you've found ghost shrimp:thumbsup:


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock

*Johnson Beach*

I was on Johnson Beach the other day at dead low tide. The shrimp holes were thick. Many only a few inches apart. Don't use them but know what they are.


----------



## sandman770

*Ghost Shrimp Update*

Went down to OB this morning to try out my new ghost shrimp pump; not real enthused about the results. After pumping for about 2 hours I got about 2 1/2 dozen--if the bait stores sold them they'd have to charge $3 a piece to stay in business. If you wanted to get enough to fish with you'd need multiple pumpers working for a couple hours--it's the most labor intensive bait I've ever acquired. :no:


----------



## Pcola-born

Thanks for the replies about Johnson Beach (will look into it)...May be relocating back to the Pandhandle (currently in central Florida) and will make sure that I hit Okaloosa Island, Destin Bch, Navarre and then P-cola beach to find them...I'm "pumped" (ok, terrible pun) to find some ghosties...(LOL)


----------



## wndsurfor

Are the ghost shrimp that same as a mantas shrimp? I have always heard that the mantas shrimp can pop you pretty good. Can the ghost shrimp "thump" you?


----------



## Pier#r

No, Beach Ghost Shrimp are definitely not the same as mantis shrimp.
They are VERY docile and fish find then DELICIOUS! :thumbsup:

Here's a good article with some good pics of what has been discussed already...
http://www.loyno.edu/lucec/natural-history-writings/beach-ghost-shrimp-callichirus-islagrande


----------



## wndsurfor

Thank pier#r!! Now I just need to find a 2" plug to make my pump. Would you believe that Lowes and home depot only have the type that will not go into the 2" pipe.


----------



## Pier#r

I use a 3" pipe.
Took a 4" test plug and ground it down 1/2" all around. :thumbsup:


----------



## el panzon

*Easy once you get the hang of it*



sandman770 said:


> Went down to OB this morning to try out my new ghost shrimp pump; not real enthused about the results. After pumping for about 2 hours I got about 2 1/2 dozen--if the bait stores sold them they'd have to charge $3 a piece to stay in business. If you wanted to get enough to fish with you'd need multiple pumpers working for a couple hours--it's the most labor intensive bait I've ever acquired. :no:


It's very easy and efficient once you get the hang of it...I always have a second pump with me because there is almost ALWAYS kids running up (and adults) interested in just what the heck you are doing...then you show them the ghost shrimp, give them a demo of sucking one out of it's hole...then voila, you have free labor sucking ghost shrimp for you. 

It does take a while to get a rhythm though...and I have noticed that some times the little guys are one easy pump down...and other times a second or even 3rd pump is needed to get them out.

I think the key is to expel the pump up the beach and immediately go back for the next suck on the same hole...usually before you take the next pull your little ghost shrimp is drifting back down to you in the surf...or floating inside the hole you just pumped.

Get you a good pump that really sucks  or make your own...make sure you periodically check the stopper and tighten the wing nut down if it's not a firm pressured pull.

My 2 cents.


----------



## el panzon

I wanted to post this as a follow up because what I have experienced is almost all of the instructional videos on making your own Ghost Shrimp Pump on YouTube are extremely lacking. I had so much fun putting this together with my kids we decided to launch a home based business for the pumps. 

Before you rip me for making a shameless plug please understand that in this video I not only show you EXACTLY how to make your own pump (or even multiple pumps)...I give you a shopping guide for the hardware store and complete list of parts you will need and prices. 

I tried to make the video as complete as possible...so i hope you learn something from it and are able to make your own pumps!

http://youtu.be/mgmh4ztISu0


----------



## buckettruck

I just made my first. I've never seen a ghost shrimp, but look forward to finding some and putting them on a hook! Are they found on bay shores or gulf front beaches or both?


----------

